# dog's stomach extremely hot to the touch



## maintank (Jul 17, 2007)

my dog's stomach is very very hot to the touch. when i put my hand deep into her stomach, it's almost a slight burning sensation? is this normal?

she is a large dog. she does not show any other signs that i would perceive as symptoms of a sickness.

please help.

thank you.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I just put my hand on my dog's stomach. She wagged her tail and rolled onto her back, but it didn't feel any warmer that the rest of her.

You know what you have to do, right? Call your vet.


----------



## ryan820 (Jul 16, 2007)

maintank said:


> my dog's stomach is very very hot to the touch. when i put my hand deep into her stomach, it's almost a slight burning sensation? is this normal?
> 
> she is a large dog. she does not show any other signs that i would perceive as symptoms of a sickness.
> 
> ...


...call the vet especially if it is heat stroke/sickness. Heat issues are difficult because more often than not, when there is a real problem, the body is unable to visibly show it. In humans, a heat stroke is often described as a cooling sensation-- when really it is quite the opposite.


----------

